# LFTS Youth Hunt 9-11



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Heading out to Clninton Co. with my son right now. Let's get this season started! Good luck all.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

My son and I are heading out in Arenac county right now. Good luck to all the youth hunters this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

9 yr old Daughter and I are up and at em. Hopefully something big enough shows. Good luck all!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just got to the farm with my 12 year old daughter. So glad it's not 90 degrees out. 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Good luck youths!!! It’s like Christmas in September!!!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Headed out with my 13 YO boy in Alcona county. He’s using his compound this year! Good luck to all the kids! Aim small and miss small!


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Good Luck to all.


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Ionia county with my 13 yr old daughter


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Sitting in the heat with my buddies daughter. He is in Alaska and I didn't want her to miss her last year of the youth season... good luck to all the young up and comers....


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Best of luck to all of you! Enjoy the hunt and make some great memories.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Heard the first shot near us. A little early 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck hunters.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

All set and waiting here in Barry Co with my 12 yr old son. He’s hunted hard the last two years with no luck, decided to try the youth season this year, hopefully he gets lucky today. Good luck to everyone that’s out!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Go get 'em!


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

What a fantastic morning out near Fenton. I’m out with my 12 yr old daughter and my buddy and his 12 yr old son are on the opposite end of the property. Hoping to see some deer and if one gets a shot even better. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Good movement so far, she’s passed 4 bucks already, all put together they would make a good one hahah


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Well that was quick


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Buddy’s son just dropped a nice Doe in her tracks. 12 gauge, first deer ever. He’s over the moon to say the least


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Good luck to all the youth this morning. I'm out with my 10yr old in Ottawa and his little brother is along to help . We slept in the blind last night and are ready for them this morning


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck hunters!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations to him Jake. All we've seen so far is a lone doe way off next to my truck 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

7am
Happened fast, about 70 yards out in an alfalfa plot. 350 legend. Ran about 100 yards after the shot.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck out there youths and mentors looking forward to this weekend’s stories !


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Daughter and I are out in Atlanta. Nothing yet, but we aren't sitting the best spot until this evening. Good to be out though, and you never know!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

That was quick!


----------



## cscott (Oct 12, 2006)

Came in chasing fawns


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Good work so far kidddos!!!


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Had a doe in close, Jr is hoping for one of the many bucks we have on cam. Does are not safe tomorrow if we don't connect beforehand lol.









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

bigcatjake said:


> Buddy’s son just dropped a nice Doe in her tracks. 12 gauge, first deer ever. He’s over the moon to say the least
> View attachment 786356


Awesome!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Way to go! Keep those smiles coming.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

bigcatjake said:


> Buddy’s son just dropped a nice Doe in her tracks. 12 gauge, first deer ever. He’s over the moon to say the least
> View attachment 786356


Congrats don’t think you can get a bigger smile.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Wandering arrows said:


> Good luck to all the youth this morning. I'm out with my 10yr old in Ottawa and his little brother is along to help . We slept in the blind last night and are ready for them this morning
> View attachment 786359


Hell of a blind


Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 786364
> 
> That was quick!


congrats Nicole buck love the smiles


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

cscott said:


> View attachment 786365
> Came in chasing fawns


 congrats he will have a good story to tell in school


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck all and Congrats to the rest. Go get um!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

chrisjan said:


> 7am


Congrats! Nice buck.


----------



## rbrennan26 (Jul 23, 2004)

In Alpena county this morning with my 14 year old daughter. Have only seen 2 fawns so far this morning.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

chrisjan said:


> 7am


Outstanding!!! Congrats!


----------



## selectcut (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats to all successful hunters. We are out in Sanilac County with my cousin's 14 year old son. Had a doe and fawn at 10 yards but passed on her as fawn still had spots.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 786364
> 
> That was quick!


SWEET!!! Nice work!


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Playing cat and mouse with an 8pt, he needs to close about another 60yds


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Wandering arrows said:


> Good luck to all the youth this morning. I'm out with my 10yr old in Ottawa and his little brother is along to help . We slept in the blind last night and are ready for them this morning
> View attachment 786359


I'm doing this all wrong; I want a blind with a couch and a John Deere sleeping bag!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

cscott said:


> View attachment 786365
> Came in chasing fawns


Not anymore! Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

cscott said:


> View attachment 786365
> Came in chasing fawns


just as good, if not better than dropping a deer


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Out in Montcalm County with the nephew. Nothing yet this morning. We've got about an hour left to hunt before he has to get ready for his football game, and then we will be back at it this afternoon. Good luck to everyone, and congrats to those who have connected!


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Uggg...

Four nice bucks dead to rights at 50... And the gun misfired. No shot.

Heading in for the morning and going to take it to the gun store in town.... Hopefully that have someone that can take a look. 


....if not, going to have to meet the wife halfway between here and home and have her bring the slug gun.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Wandering arrows said:


> Good luck to all the youth this morning. I'm out with my 10yr old in Ottawa and his little brother is along to help . We slept in the blind last night and are ready for them this morning
> View attachment 786359


Must be quite a blind!!


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations to all the successful youths!! I hate to be this guy… but where’s the hunters orange on these young firearms hunters? I’m glad all of you are hunting with your kids but please be safe and lead by example. God luck to all.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

pescadero said:


> Uggg...
> 
> Four nice bucks dead to rights at 50... And the gun misfired. No shot.
> 
> ...


Tough break pescy. I know you'll get it figured out though. A little adversity makes the soon to be harvest all the more sweeter. Best of luck.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Huge congrats to all of the successful youngsters out there so far! Been a beautiful morning.

The spot we are hunting in is a solid evening location, so we are going to be evening hunts only this weekend. Been some pretty regular customers before dark to that plot, fingers crossed.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Couple fawns wandered past









Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Out with my 10yo apprentice. She went and passed her hunter safety at 8yo so we are buying tags this year lol..passed on a scrubby 8 this AM with the Xbow. Just watched another decent buck thrash a tree for a bit. Wish she'd use a rifle lol ..


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

A bit of a recap...we had a couple deer come in behind us and make enough noise to get our attention. I could see antler through the trees so I had my son get turned around and ready to shoot. He was having a hard time finding the buck in the scope, but after a minute or so the buck made his way to a clearing allowing my son to get him in view. He could see the rack and that it wasnt a 1.5 year old so the adrenaline started pumping. The buck stepped out from behind a shrub at about 50 yards and my son made a perfect shot on him. The buck dropped and got back up and made a run.

We got on the trail and found good blood right away. Only about ten yards into the track my son saw the white belly laying about 50 yards ahead. He was thrilled. It is really fun to see that excitement. This deer has been on cam a few times this year.
















(His entire vest is orange in the back and pockets in the front and I am decked out in orange for those that are concerned).


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

cscott said:


> View attachment 786365
> Came in chasing fawns


That’s teaching g them right. Good job


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats to all the hunters out today!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

cscott said:


> View attachment 786365
> Came in chasing fawns


Showed my daughter this picture while we were out. She said DAD CAN I SHOOT A COYOTE IF WE SEE ONE? Sure can..... we did see one too, but just for a second 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

kotz21 said:


> Playing cat and mouse with an 8pt, he needs to close about another 60yds
> View attachment 786392


Looks like a future Team Delinquent member in the making. Good luck.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats to all! Nice shooting kids!
Just leave a little venison out there for the Tripster!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats to the successful youth!
Congrats to all who are hunting. 
A kill is frosting on the cake. And of course you are wished frosting.
But don't overlook the cake/being out.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

About to head in for lunch, we got skunked this morning but hopeful for the evening sit. Congrats to all the kids that were able to connect so far, great pics! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Ieatshrooms said:


> A bit of a recap...we had a couple deer come in behind us and make enough noise to get our attention. I could see antler through the trees so I had my son get turned around and ready to shoot. He was having a hard time finding the buck in the scope, but after a minute or so the buck made his way to a clearing allowing my son to get him in view. He could see the rack and that it wasnt a 1.5 year old so the adrenaline started pumping. The buck stepped out from behind a shrub at about 50 yards and my son made a perfect shot on him. The buck dropped and got back up and made a run.
> 
> We got on the trail and found good blood right away. Only about ten yards into the track my son saw the white belly laying about 50 yards ahead. He was thrilled. It is really fun to see that excitement. This deer has been on cam a few times this year.
> 
> ...


 congrats to boy on great buck


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bigcatjake said:


> Buddy’s son just dropped a nice Doe in her tracks. 12 gauge, first deer ever. He’s over the moon to say the least
> View attachment 786356


What a shot! 




Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 786364
> 
> That was quick!


Sweet! Congrats



cscott said:


> View attachment 786365
> Came in chasing fawns


👍🏻




Ieatshrooms said:


> A bit of a recap...we had a couple deer come in behind us and make enough noise to get our attention. I could see antler through the trees so I had my son get turned around and ready to shoot. He was having a hard time finding the buck in the scope, but after a minute or so the buck made his way to a clearing allowing my son to get him in view. He could see the rack and that it wasnt a 1.5 year old so the adrenaline started pumping. The buck stepped out from behind a shrub at about 50 yards and my son made a perfect shot on him. The buck dropped and got back up and made a run.
> 
> We got on the trail and found good blood right away. Only about ten yards into the track my son saw the white belly laying about 50 yards ahead. He was thrilled. It is really fun to see that excitement. This deer has been on cam a few times this year.
> 
> ...


Good job young man ! Nice buck.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

bigcatjake said:


> Buddy’s son just dropped a nice Doe in her tracks. 12 gauge, first deer ever. He’s over the moon to say the least
> View attachment 786356


What a shot! 




Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 786364
> 
> That was quick!


Sweet! Congrats



cscott said:


> View attachment 786365
> Came in chasing fawns


👍🏻




Ieatshrooms said:


> A bit of a recap...we had a couple deer come in behind us and make enough noise to get our attention. I could see antler through the trees so I had my son get turned around and ready to shoot. He was having a hard time finding the buck in the scope, but after a minute or so the buck made his way to a clearing allowing my son to get him in view. He could see the rack and that it wasnt a 1.5 year old so the adrenaline started pumping. The buck stepped out from behind a shrub at about 50 yards and my son made a perfect shot on him. The buck dropped and got back up and made a run.
> 
> We got on the trail and found good blood right away. Only about ten yards into the track my son saw the white belly laying about 50 yards ahead. He was thrilled. It is really fun to see that excitement. This deer has been on cam a few times this year.
> 
> ...


Good job young man ! Nice buck.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Awesome 😎 job youths this is great seeing the kids out there , nice shooting to all that connected this morning and stay at it for the ones still out there , don’t give up there’s still a lot of weekend left


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

7 minutes into shooting light, he shot this one at 90 yards with a Savage .350 Legend. He wants to make all the meat into jerky to share with friends.


----------



## kaler9969 (Feb 25, 2005)

Wandering arrows said:


> Good luck to all the youth this morning. I'm out with my 10yr old in Ottawa and his little brother is along to help . We slept in the blind last night and are ready for them this morning
> View attachment 786359


I need a bigger blind


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrats to all who scored this mo ning nd a great big thank you to all that took time to take these kids out hunting


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Mike da Carpenter said:


> 7 minutes into shooting light, he shot this one at 90 yards with a Savage .350 Legend. He wants to make all the meat into jerky to share with friends.
> 
> View attachment 786435


Congrats rea nice wanting to share meat


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Ieatshrooms said:


> A bit of a recap...we had a couple deer come in behind us and make enough noise to get our attention. I could see antler through the trees so I had my son get turned around and ready to shoot. He was having a hard time finding the buck in the scope, but after a minute or so the buck made his way to a clearing allowing my son to get him in view. He could see the rack and that it wasnt a 1.5 year old so the adrenaline started pumping. The buck stepped out from behind a shrub at about 50 yards and my son made a perfect shot on him. The buck dropped and got back up and made a run.
> 
> We got on the trail and found good blood right away. Only about ten yards into the track my son saw the white belly laying about 50 yards ahead. He was thrilled. It is really fun to see that excitement. This deer has been on cam a few times this year.
> 
> ...


Nice buck, is he rocking a mullet?


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Ended up seeing one buck and 10 does . No shots so far . I will be out again tonight with my daughter . Congrats to all the successful hunters


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Grandson is all set for this evening.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Former grunt said:


> Nice buck, is he rocking a mullet?


Thanks, and yes. He was going to be in the Eagle Days mullet competition today but football game got in the way. He's been rocking it for a few months now.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Thanks, and yes. He was going to be in the Eagle Days mullet competition today but football game got in the way. He's been rocking it for a few months now.


Nice work man, I know a few long time hunters that would be there personal best


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

15 yards on the ground under a big beach tree that has his mom's and my initials carved in. Came running in with 2 other bucks. Stopped them at 15 steps. Didn't see the bigger of the three until after the shot. He was pumped regardless. Didn't go 30 yards. He notched the tag, gutted, and dragged him out...well partial way out lol. Proud dad here.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 786364
> 
> That was quick!


Good shot lilshrooms!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 786364
> 
> That was quick!


Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

cscott said:


> View attachment 786365
> Came in chasing fawns


Nice work yote slayer!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

misupercooner said:


> View attachment 786454
> 
> 
> 15 yards on the ground under a big beach tree that has his mom's and my initials carved in. Came running in with 2 other bucks. Stopped them at 15 steps. Didn't see the bigger of the three until after the shot. He was pumped regardless. Didn't go 30 yards. He notched the tag, gutted, and dragged him out...well partial way out lol. Proud dad here.


Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ieatshrooms said:


> A bit of a recap...we had a couple deer come in behind us and make enough noise to get our attention. I could see antler through the trees so I had my son get turned around and ready to shoot. He was having a hard time finding the buck in the scope, but after a minute or so the buck made his way to a clearing allowing my son to get him in view. He could see the rack and that it wasnt a 1.5 year old so the adrenaline started pumping. The buck stepped out from behind a shrub at about 50 yards and my son made a perfect shot on him. The buck dropped and got back up and made a run.
> 
> We got on the trail and found good blood right away. Only about ten yards into the track my son saw the white belly laying about 50 yards ahead. He was thrilled. It is really fun to see that excitement. This deer has been on cam a few times this year.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great hunt! Again congrats to both of you.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

pescadero said:


> That's the end of the season for us.
> 
> After the misfire this morning took the gun into the smith, and he spent an hour on it and handed me 4 nice looking shot brass with good primer marks.
> 
> ...



Where are you hunting at? Sure someone could lone you something for tomorrow. I would if I was close enough


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Where are you hunting at? Sure someone could lone you something for tomorrow. I would if I was close enough


At this point I wish I would have just had the wife bring up the slug gun. 

Never a misfire with this rifle before this fall, and now we've ruined my kids last youth season, and I have no idea if this thing will ever be trustable again.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

pescadero said:


> That's the end of the season for us.


I hope you realize there is three more months that kids can hunt. This was just two days. People are allowed to hunt with their kids after the youth season. Lots of time left for you to help get him on a deer.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

pescadero said:


> At this point I wish I would have just had the wife bring up the slug gun.
> 
> Never a misfire with this rifle before this fall, and now we've ruined my kids last youth season, and I have no idea if this thing will ever be trustable again.


Did you not take it out prior to the hunt and target practice a little which may have identified there was an issue?


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Bowhunt said:


> I hope you realize there is three more months that kids can hunt. This was just two days. People are allowed to hunt with their kids after the youth season. Lots of time left for you to help get him on a deer.


Neither of us bow hunt, I can't make EAS, and he's going to miss the first 5 days of the regular season because of school... and we hunt public land.

So lots of time equals the second week of firearm season, hunting public land in Clare County.

We saw more deer in two days hunting youth season than I'll see in the entire firearm season hunting, and he'll miss half of that.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Smallie12 said:


> Did you not take it out prior to the hunt and target practice a little which may have identified there was an issue?


Yep. Shot a couple times this summer no issue.

Went out a couple weeks ago, and had a couple misfires - then ran a dozen through with no issue. Took it home, cleaned the bolt and figured we'd be good.

Misfire this morning. Took it into Dick Williams Gunsmith and he worked on it. Handed it to me and said it was working good... along with four fired brass. Then went out and had three misfires.

I'm honestly at a loss.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

Did he use a live round or just fire a primer in a casing? Could be the ammunition you are using is bad.


----------



## Ghost hntr (Aug 26, 2018)

pescadero said:


> Yep. Shot a couple times this summer no issue.
> 
> Went out a couple weeks ago, and had a couple misfires - then ran a dozen through with no issue. Took it home, cleaned the bolt and figured we'd be good.
> 
> ...


Bad box of shells? If there's good marks on the primers..


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

vincke07 said:


> Did he use a live round or just fire a primer in a casing? Could be the ammunition you are using is bad.


I'm not sure what he fired.

If it's my ammo, it's at least two different boxes.


----------



## goldboat (Feb 27, 2011)

What type of gun are you using?


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Ghost hntr said:


> Bad box of shells? If there's good marks on the primers..


I'd say the marks AREN'T great... Definitely something I'd expect to fire though.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

goldboat said:


> What type of gun are you using?


TC Venture in 7mm-08. Shooting Hornady Superformance SST.

Never had a misfire before this fall (probably 200 rounds), and misfires are on a half box of shells that had no misfires last year and a brand new box.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats to all the successful hunters out today.


----------



## goldboat (Feb 27, 2011)

That stinks. Wish I was in your area to give you a loaner.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

pescadero said:


> TC Venture in 7mm-08. Shooting Hornady Superformance SST.
> 
> Never had a misfire before this fall (probably 200 rounds), and misfires are on a half box of shells that had no misfires last year and a brand new box.


I would not expect those shells to misfire. They are not stored with bore cleaner are they?

I recall playing hooky from school as a young hunter... good times...  IMO there are plenty of school days to come. Many less opportunities to hunt as a kid.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

thegospelisgood said:


> Daughter just put one in this guy. High shoulder Harold stayed in shoulder found one blood speckle backed out give it a little while.
> 
> Praying for a recovery he's humongous
> View attachment 786513


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

We've got blood...
















noon


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> I would not expect those shells to misfire. They are not stored with bore cleaner are they?


Nope, no bore cleaner.



sureshot006 said:


> I recall playing hooky from school as a young hunter... good times...  IMO there are plenty of school days to come. Many less opportunities to hunt as a kid.


Yeah... Things are a bit different in that respect than they used to be.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

pescadero said:


> Nope, no bore cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... Things are a bit different in that respect than they used to be.


They don't have to know. They don't have GPS on your kid.

Reason I asked about bore cleaner is I had nearly 500 rounds of 17hmr stored in an ammo can with a bore cleaner (copper solvent actually) and when I went to use them the case necks had split.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

pescadero said:


> TC Venture in 7mm-08. Shooting Hornady Superformance SST.
> 
> Never had a misfire before this fall (probably 200 rounds), and misfires are on a half box of shells that had no misfires last year and a brand new box.


We're reduced to guessing...
My vote would be to strip the bolt and inspect the firing pin and spring. Remove all but the slightest trace of lube.
Cartridges can be checked for length vs specs . (unlikely problem) and chamber checked for specs/dimensions.
s.a.a.m.i. (sp.?) specs can have generous tolerances. My opinion...

Ya. A few safety questions and answers I'd loan your boy a rifle if he was here too.
(It's supposed to be with some other youths...They must be using bows..)


----------

